# San Jose Bike Party—Friday November 20 2009



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

See you there!

http://www.sjbikeparty.org/

Actually, for me, it will be a toss-up between single malt scotch tasting or going to Bike Party. I’d rather ride the Bike Party ride though!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Leopold:

I've got an 18 Year Old The Macallan Sherry Oak that says you'll be at the scotch tasting! Is the Scotch convention held this Friday in San Francisco?

CHL


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bike Party*

Bike party where's waldo theme is going to be a lot of fun! Leopold we will be looking for you on your unicycle.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

CHL said:


> Leopold:
> 
> I've got an 18 Year Old The Macallan Sherry Oak that says you'll be at the scotch tasting! Is the Scotch convention held this Friday in San Francisco?
> 
> CHL


Actually at my former boss’s house in Cupertino near Stevens Canyon Road… sort of out of the way from where we’ll be riding. But he’s got some nice stuff slated to be tasted (Ardbeg Uigeadail, for one).



raypung21 said:


> Leopold we will be looking for you on your unicycle.


I am still on the fence as to whether I’ll be on my road bike again (with the brightest lights™), the 29er mountain bike, or the 36er unicycle. Have to fab up some sort of rack/bracket setup for the unicycle to make it “safe” for night riding. The 29er has two Bosch car horns, so it’s plenty loud (louder than the single I had on my road bike for last month’s Bike Party) and also has ample lumen output front and rear.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Is Bike Party like Critical Mass, except the riders are supposed to obey the law?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robwh9 said:



> Is Bike Party like Critical Mass, except the riders are supposed to obey the law?


Not really. The objective of the Bike Party is to have fun on bikes, and they go out of their way to not inconvenience other road users. I don't think they are trying to get any message out other than "bikes are fun". The philosophy and vibe of a typical Critical Mass event are completely different.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

I am interested in checking this out. I think I understand what the ride is like, but what is the pre-party and post-party about?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Rhino4Five said:


> I am interested in checking this out. I think I understand what the ride is like, but what is the pre-party and post-party about?


As far as I could tell last month, just a bunch of younger kids (under 30 years old) smoking pot and cigarettes in the parking lot before the ride commences. Sure, I love to smoke pot, but haven’t done it in about three years. I am sure that the http://www.sjbikeparty.org website makes no mention of pot smoking though.

………

OK, I guess the pre-party is at Hellyer Velodrome, so I guess the idea is to leave the bongs at home.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

LOL! So now it seems as though my attendance at the single malt scotch whiskey tasting shindig has been deemed MANDATORY.  Here I am, the guy touting about all the coolness that is San Jose Bike Party, and now I am some sort of special M.C. or some crap at this other event. :blush2:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I just looked at the planned route for this evening, and now I am quite bummed out that I will instead be attending the scotch whiskey tasting... because the start point for the ride is about 1 mile from my house, and the route goes in and around “my neck of the woods”.  Damn you single malt scotch whiskey!!!

Well, if anyone else from the forums goes, please be sure to give us a writeup on how much fun I avoided having. I think I will wake up tomorrow morning with a damaged liver.


----------

